# Just registered



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Just so it is known, any posts made by concenrned installer, retail technician, or installation technician, are mine in case anything i said warrants a reply, question, or confrontation.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

And who the heck are you? And what are your qualifications?


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> And who the heck are you? And what are your qualifications?


LOL :lol: I is who i is and i am who i am, and as far as qualifications go, what or who is really qualified, must not need much to be a csr for the major dbs carriers, so any qualification puts one above the csr's who are suppose to have the answers when they say, "Thank you for calling (insert you sat. provider here) the best value in tv, how may i help you" LOLOLOL


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Ah.... Standard E* reply. Not telling me what I wish to know. I was talking about your actual certifications. I am SBCA Level 2 certified with 5 years of installing all type of dishes. That's what I wished to know.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> Ah.... Standard E* reply. Not telling me what I wish to know. I was talking about your actual certifications. I am SBCA Level 2 certified with 5 years of installing all type of dishes. That's what I wished to know.


thought you'd get a kick out of that, SBCA level 2


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I think what Larry was trying to say in his own unique, inimitable style is "Welcome to DBSTalk." We're glad to have you on board. Since you are an expert, please look at the dishtree in my avatar and tell me why my 7200 doesn't list every channel I am supposed to get, and why Dish doesn't have Bravo-HD yet.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

as far as the 7200 haven't done nothing with them not a market at this time in my area, and as far as bravo hd, I couldn't tell ya, maybe if you could tell me why they don't have upn as a local when direct does we might be getting close to an answer

and thanks for the welcome can't guarantee i can offer much


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

OK Installers, I have a complicated installation that I want to know if it will work.

I would like to get new dish 721 and a 921, but I don't want to run two additional lines from my DPP44 switch to the new receivers. I also want to add a roof top antenna for local HDTV broadcast, and I don't want to run any additional cables from the antenna either.

I want to use splitters at the receivers to split the incoming signal into two. I was also told that I can use diplexers after the switch to combine the satellite and the antenna signals in one cable. I also need to use another diplexer at the receiver to separate the satellite signal and the antenna signal. would this setup actually work? Any other ideas that would make this installation easier or less complicated would be appreciated.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Al Chicago - good luck...for what you want to do and your requirements I think you should return to cable which LOVES splitting...


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Chicago: No problem, but a lot of F-connectors are gonna be used. 

The DPP44 switch supports the DPP Separator (not splitter - do NOT confuse the terms!!!). The 721 & 921 both support the DPP44/Separator setup.

ONE cable from DPP44 to the Separator which lives at a convienent place close to the back of the receiver.

Now - OTA. Put a diplexer between the DPP44 output port and the "long run" to the Separator. Put the other one between the "long run" and the Separator. You may need a antenna amplifier between the antenna and the diplexers, depending on the standard OTA factors of distance, antenna quality, number of feeds it's driving and so forth.


```
DPP44 --- Diplexer ---//--- Diplexer --- Separator === Receiver
Antenna -------'                 '-----------------------'
```


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

Would THIS setup degrade the quality of either the satellite signal or the antenna signal coming to the receivers?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Technically no. Could it? That would depend. You are going to be running about 2Ghz down a cable wire. Also, if you need to power your antenna, a straight feed will probably be neccessary since the diplexers are normally power blocking on the lower bands since the sta lines require power.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

dnsc_installer said:


> thought you'd get a kick out of that, SBCA level 2


It's just the way you came into the site. Kinda cokcy(of course, I'm sure Simon and some of the others could say the same about me). Personally, I don't care as long as you give out good info. We have a few problems with some posters, and I'm sure I could be included in that on occasion.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

You're right on Larry - the diplexers HAVE to block power on the VHF/UHF side so the LNBFs can hve power and be controlled. So, the antenna amplifier would have to have it's power fed via separate wire.

As for the other - any of us can get cocky or have a bad attitude at times - that generally gets fixed soon enough. 

As for quality of information - that's most important to me too, which is why some of us chime in with a confirmation post "What Larry said".


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> As for the other - any of us can get cocky or have a bad attitude at times - that generally gets fixed soon enough.
> 
> As for quality of information - that's most important to me too, which is why some of us chime in with a confirmation post "What Larry said".


Well, I apologized if I seemed cocky to anyone, that is not what I intended to do. I've been told my sense of humor is lacking most of the time, and if it doesn't or didn't fly, oh well, I'll live and move on. It wasn't meant to cause any grief. As for the quality of information, it is only one installers opinion of what I have found to work and not work, been told and figured out later whether it was right or wrong. If I post mis-information, as soon as I learn otherwise by experience or by someone else, I'll repost.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

> If I post mis-information, as soon as I learn otherwise by experience or by someone else, I'll repost.


That's all we can ask. Sounds like you'll do well. 

Sure would like to see a bigger pic of that dish installation in your avatar.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Sure would like to see a bigger pic of that dish installation in your avatar.


you like that huh? :sure: 
one of those rare instances customer wanted on house, but trees were an issue and swore he wanted his tv that day, so whatever, he signed off on it, I went back a week later and put it on his house. He said he never had a problem with it there and we had some bad storms that week, go figure.


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Chicago: No problem, but a lot of F-connectors are gonna be used.
> 
> The DPP44 switch supports the DPP Separator (not splitter - do NOT confuse the terms!!!). The 721 & 921 both support the DPP44/Separator setup.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late follow-up guys!

I read on another dish forum that this setup, using diplexers with DPP44, is not supported or recommended  . Does anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

There are some reports that indicate there MAY be a problem. ALL of them that I have seen so far have the power inserter on the SAME cable as the rest of it. My current hypothesis is that the diplexer can not pass enough current to drive the DPP44. I could be all wet.

In any event, it's not going to hurt to try it out - build the configuration one pice at a time and make sure it works at each stage.

As for "supported or recommended", I have to ask "by whom"?

IIRC, E* doesn't support or recommend ANY configuration of any kind with diplexers - but we've all been using them for years. They would say that just to avoid tech support problems - and I can't blame them for that.


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> Sorry for the late follow-up guys!
> 
> I read on another dish forum that this setup, using diplexers with DPP44, is not supported or recommended  . Does anyone have any experience with that?


I'm using a DP+ 44 switch with a 721 and a 921. See the attached diagram...

You only need to add one diplexer per room. The antenna can be split out to multiple receivers in the same room if you have at least one antenna source.

My configuration is similar to the below diagram, but I only use outputs 1 and 2. You can extend the diagram for all outputs. You must connect an additional power inserter for each DP+ 44 switch. Diplexers cannot be placed on the same line as the power inserter.

Run the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 6th, 7th, 8th, 10th, 11th, 12th outputs to rooms that have 921's or need for an OTA Antenna source. Run the 1st, 5th, and 9th outputs to rooms with single or dual tuners that do not require OTA Antenna sources.

You will need an additional separator for each room with a dual tuner. You will need 2 diplexers for each room with OTA Antenna source.

Click on thumbnail image to view the diagram:


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice job Brian! Can I use that diagram elsewhere?

You state that the power inserter and diplexer can't be used on the same feed. I've been suspecting that, but have you proven it to your own satisfaction? In other words, should I drop the "maybe" when I tell folks that?


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Nice job Brian! Can I use that diagram elsewhere?
> 
> You state that the power inserter and diplexer can't be used on the same feed. I've been suspecting that, but have you proven it to your own satisfaction? In other words, should I drop the "maybe" when I tell folks that?


Sure, distribute the diagram as you like... 

The instructions are specific about nothing being between the switch and the power inserter. If you can put your power inserter next to the switch then you can put the diplexers between the power inserter and the receivers.

In my case, I have my switch on the outside of the house. The antenna input also makes it more convienient for the outside of the house. I would think very few people have the switch, antenna, and power in one place. If they do, then they should be able to use the diplexers on the first output.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks guy! There's the key - power inserter. Duly noted! Thanks again.


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys, that was very helpful.


----------

